# Every wonder what happened to all that BP cash?



## jmrodandgun

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index....fe_f.html#incart_2box_nola_river_orleans_news



> _Oct. 20, 2011: Bloodydecks Representative Brant Crenshaw emailed Mr. Newman: "Sign up for this...I pick the winners ...aftco-guy-harvey-giveaway"_
> 
> _Oct. 31, 2011: Mr. Newman emailed Mr. Crenshaw: "Did I win the AFTCO contest!!!"_
> 
> _Mr. Creshaw replied to Mr. Newman: "not yet...lol....i think Mo should win instead "
> 
> Mr. Newman replied to Mr. Creshaw: "That works!"
> 
> Mr. Creshaw replied to Mr. Newman: "figured."
> 
> Nov. 3, 2011: Mr. Crenshaw emailed Mr. Newman: "What do you know....Mo won.  Have you had a chance to look at the proposal?"
> 
> Mr. Crenshaw posted on the Bloodydecks website: - Week Three Winner is: Monique Savoy Congrats .... you've just won $100 worth of AFTCO gear. Nice work and thanks for entering.
> 
> _


----------



## FSUDrew99

Karma is a bitch


----------



## jmrodandgun

It's pretty to think their charter business could have been geared up with stolen equipment.


----------



## sjrobin

Larry Dalhberg(Hunt for Big Fish) filmed a yellow fin segment with Moe before she was in the charter business. But the captain in the segment was being paid by the state to "harvest fish" and check tissue for possible effects of the BP crude oil blowout. Unbelievable.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

HOLY HELL!

I was looking at booking an offshore trip with them in the fall to chase tuna on the fly. Scumbags.


----------



## YnR

Wtf? How does this even happen? There isn't any oversight other than auditor's office? That only catches them after the damage is done. Why wouldn't the state just hire local capts/guides to harvest or take tissue biopsies and release the fish? Seems like someone higher up would have to be in on the scheme?


----------



## Bluwave

Everyone needs to give this dude a 1 star review... that is complete bullshit. 

https://www.facebook.com/journeysouthoutfitters


----------



## cougmantx

LOL...welcome to southern Lousiana folks. This is how business is done down there.


----------



## fjmaverick

cougmantx said:


> LOL...welcome to southern Lousiana folks. This is how business is done down there.


Beat me to it. Any place that its normal to he an hour late for a meeting because of a parade is backwards if you ask me.


----------



## jmrodandgun

cougmantx said:


> LOL...welcome to southern Lousiana folks. This is how business is done down there.


It's hard to articulate to people who aren't from Louisiana just how bad and poorly managed our state agencies can be. Even on their best day they are little more than laughable, bush league idiots with bad attitudes. 

Our state is the butthole of the gulf coast and an embarrassment to the surrounding states.


----------



## jboriol

Louisiana has serious coastal and marine issues! Wtf is wrong with those greedy bastards. 

I watched the oil come in as I fished in Delacroix, had a redfish on the line and was kicked out of the area because they had to boom off the area. I was almost in tears at the site of oil on my boat as I put in on the trailer, thinking everything was doomed.

What scumbags!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Any update here? Journey South Outfitters is still all over social media with their updates and trip reports.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Any update here? Journey South Outfitters is still all over social media with their updates and trip reports.


Of course not.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

jmrodandgun said:


> Of course not.


Found this update:

http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/news/article_a5cf6582-1c1f-11e8-87b3-c7dc44ded9ea.html


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Why has this not gotten more press? Too many big companies involved? That would be pretty sour for some big names in the sport...


----------



## sjrobin

Ensuring the fish are safe for human consumption(post Macondo crude oil spill) requires a lot of fish catching equipment people! The La corruption never stops, it is a way of life in the sportsman's paradise.


----------



## sjrobin

A portion of the Texas BP spill compensation went to purchase a new state wildlife management area and estuary at Powder Horn Lake. This is one of the ways environmental impact funds are supposed to be spent.


----------



## Canebrake51

And more... Moe’s all over the Outdoor channel on fishing programs and print media in full page Nautilus ads. Rip off a public agency and move on with impunity, the Louisiana way.


----------



## sjrobin

Yes, in a "Hunt for Big Fish" episode post oil spill, I could not believe the state of La was providing the vessel, equipment, and paying the captain and Moe to sample yellow fin tuna steaks. Then the equipment disappeared.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Canebrake51 said:


> And more... Moe’s all over the Outdoor channel on fishing programs and print media in full page Nautilus ads. Rip off a public agency and move on with impunity, the Louisiana way.


She is a scum bag of the highest order.


----------



## Canebrake51

Just got my latest issue of Tail magazine. Guess what? Issue devoted to female fly anglers (which I think is great since I happen to be one) and who do you think writes a big article replete with pictures of herself? None other than Capt. Moe. Please....


----------



## CoolRunnings

Kaycee Bones, Meredith McCord, etc.. are fly anglers

Moe & her husband guide out of their beavertails a miniscule amount of the time compared to the various Sea-Vees they run. She fly fishes every now and then but I wouldn't put her in the same class as the above two mentioned.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Kaycee Bones,


You mean the person who nuked their social media after Chittum lost the skiff race? Sure. Shining example of professionalism.


----------



## Canebrake51

I profess ignorance re Ms. Bones, but certainly know Ms. McCord and Camille Egdorf are the real deal. Also April Vokey. But the point is these people didn’t blatantly rip off a state agency.


----------



## CoolRunnings

jmrodandgun said:


> You mean the person who nuked their social media after Chittum lost the skiff race? Sure. Shining example of professionalism.


Ha... Didn't know that. Her irrationality aside, she does fit the bill of a fly angler and guide. Moreso than the individual this thread is about.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

No jail time and you get to be featured in an AFTCO promotion film. Don't you just love Lowsyanna?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> No jail time and you get to be featured in an AFTCO promotion film. Don't you just love Lowsyanna?


I noticed that same thing and the COSTA wrapped boat...etc. Guess she gets a free pass....


----------



## Canebrake51

See Sport Fishing magazine June 2018


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Canebrake51 said:


> See Sport Fishing magazine June 2018


Didn't see anything but admittedly only skimmed it.


----------



## Canebrake51

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Didn't see anything but admittedly only skimmed it.


P.52 “Fish Like a Girl! Three Generations of Women Who Have Loved The Sport and Beaten Its Barriers”
Capt. Moe finds herself in good company in this article, yet another beating of the drum for female anglers.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Canebrake51 said:


> P.52 “Fish Like a Girl! Three Generations of Women Who Have Loved The Sport and Beaten Its Barriers”
> Capt. Moe finds herself in good company in this article, yet another beating of the drum for female anglers.


"Beaten Its Barriers" - oh, you mean "Barriers" like federal laws. Yup


----------



## Canebrake51

Just quoting the title of the article. I don’t know about barriers.


----------

